# First trip to orvis



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I took my first trip to Orvis in Marimar beach this morning. I was astonished by how excellent the customer service was in this place. I went in and talked to Sky. He showed me some different styles and types of flies. went over leaders and tippet. Showed me how to tie up my own tapered leaders and even made some for me. This place has excellent customer service. Hats off to these guys. Best customer service of any fishing store I have been in. 

Bobby Hendricks


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

The people at that store are awesome! Sky is a great guy as well as Jan who is the head manager. Both will point you in the right direction with fly stuff!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

See you should have given me a bigger heads up and I could have met ya there!!! Then they could have taught me something!!!


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I think I talked to Jan for a minute or two as well. you don't get customer service that good just anywhere. They had a nice clothing section as well. I will be going back in 3 or 4 weeks. I will give you a call ahead Jason.


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

I bought a combo from Sky last fall. His knowlege and customer service is top notch.
It's been worth every penny.


----------

